# Pardons



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

President Mohamed Morsy announced Thursday night that he has pardoned 572 military prisoners who were detained in connection with the 25 January revolution or protests during the transitional period to mark the beginning of the holy month of Ramadan.

He said that these prisoners had no charges proven against them, and that this was only the first phase of pardoning military detainees.



good news for the prisoners but how can be pardon someone who has had no charge proven against them?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My wife pardons me all the time - never do anything wrong me !!!


----------

